# [configurationkernel]/usr/src/linux/Makefile disparu(résolu)

## Napoleon

Bonjour,

en voulant compiler mon noyau j’ai eu :

```
[/usr/src/linux #] make menuconfig

make: *** Aucune règle pour fabriquer la cible « menuconfig ». Arrêt.
```

C’est ainsi que je me suis rendu compte que je n’avait plus de makefile dans /usr/src/linux.

J’aimerais donc savoir s’il est possible de copier n’importe quel makefile de noyau ou si une copie sauvage d’un quelconque makefile ne fasse pas l’affaire faute de ne pas être précisément celle de mon noyau (2.6.36-gentoo-r :Cool: .

Dans l’un où l’autre des cas, où puis-je trouver une copie d’un makefile adéquat ?

Merci par anticipation,

Librement,Last edited by Napoleon on Sun Sep 18, 2011 2:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mp342

Le plus simple serait de réinstaller les sources. Sauvegarde ton .config avant pour qu'il ne soit pas écrasé.

----------

## guilc

je pense effectivement que les sources sur lesquelles pointe le lien /usr/src/linux ont été désinstallées (il ne resterait à ce moment là dans l'arborescence que les fichiers issus de la compilation)

Effectivement, réinstalles les sources et vérifie le lien symbolique !

----------

## Napoleon

 *mp342 wrote:*   

> Le plus simple serait de réinstaller les sources. Sauvegarde ton .config avant pour qu'il ne soit pas écrasé.

 Y’a comme qui dirait un petit soucis…

Alors qu’hiers j’avais bien mon .config dans /usr/src/linux, ben là, je ne le retrouve plus :’(.

Je crois l’avoir pasté à un moment donné, j’éssaye de sauver les meubles en le retrouvant.

----------

## Napoleon

Ouf ! j’ai réussi à le retrouver.

----------

## Napoleon

Merci guilc et mp342, j’ai pu de nouveau avoir mon makefile et mon .config… ben je l’ai repris à La RACHE du pastbin.

----------

